# Abandoned houses near ammanford (03/2009)



## HOLES (Mar 11, 2009)

The street used to be fully occupied but a few years ago (roughly 7-8 years ago) the council decided to move everyone out. The whole street has just sat there doing nothing but being abused by kids since. The council have now decided to start rebuilding these properties, so while the works men were at one end i decided to check out the houses at the opposite end (which is out of their line of sight). Now i know most of these houses are in a really bad condition and the ones that have already been redone have been completely gutted and reworked. So i was a little worred about going upstairs, being as these houses have no tiles on the roofs just sheets, so the stairs and upper floors wood have been hacked away by the weather. so i didnt venture upstairs, maybe another time i will. Please excuse myphotgraphy skills, im only just getting into photography.

Oh this was my first mini explore so please take it easy on me haha. Anyway enough of me jibbering on, here are the pics...

house number 1



























































































house number2





storage area under the house



































classy white lightning bottle





house number 3 (i didnt get a shot of the actual building from outside, this was the most intact of the 3 houses) 






















































































then on the way back to the car i had to walk back past house number 1 and spotted something in the bushes, so went to have a look and found this (to be honest im not sure what it is haha)















i dont know if this is of interest to anyone else but snapped it anyway









oh and fnally this is what these houses will look like in the near future (this is one that has been rebuilt and sold)


----------



## scribble (Mar 11, 2009)

It's really interesting to see "the future". It makes you wonder why people were moved out in the first place if the properties are viable for rebuilding now. Thanks for showing.


----------



## HOLES (Mar 11, 2009)

the open cast were supposed to be coming down, knocking these houses down and obviously mineing for coal, but locals opposed the open cast and i guess their now tarting them back up to be sold on


----------



## E30Elaine (Mar 12, 2009)

That cast iron thing looks like a water pump??? Very stange stonework in the living room of one of the places also - a bit Jack & Vera Duckworth lol


----------



## HOLES (Mar 12, 2009)

my mrs said it reminds her of the flintstones haha


----------



## Trudger (Mar 12, 2009)

The cast iron thing in the grass looks like a 'stench pipe' or air vent for the sewer pipe that served the houses, check out the thread 'stench pipes' on here.
Lovely houses these, shame the council didn't sell a few to own-builders to do up.
Never anything like that round this way.


----------

